# Questions about my first purchase!



## PeepMyPistol (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey all, I have a few questions I'm hoping you can help me out with.

I'm looking to purchase my first handgun (9mm) and I'm very excited. No one in my family is into guns so I have very limited experience and resources, shot on the range once and LOVED it. I only have one friend who is into guns that can help me, that being said he is HK or nothing. So going off that advice I started looking into a P30 and it does seem like a very good gun.
So my questions:

1. Is that $800-$900 price really worth it?
2. Is that a good FIRST gun, or would I be better with a glock19, Springfield XDm or something else?

I just want some other opinions. I don't mind spending the cash for the HK if it's really worth it. I just need some guidance alongside all the research I'm doing. Thanks guys!


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Is $800 to $900 worth it TO YOU?
I'm not terribly familiar with the P30, but if it's like other HKs, I'm sure it's a good gun.
There are enough fine 9mms out there that you need not spend $800+ for a good handgun.

What's your intended use?
Do you Like Metal Frame or Polymer?
Hammer or Striker fired?
Compact or Full size?
Realistically, how much would you be willing to spend?

$450 on up, can get you a great 9mm without any sacrifice, aside from possible badge envy issues.
For value, check out Stoeger Cougar or CZ. Stoegers have a good rep, they are manufactured using Beretta equipment in Turkey. CZ is still something of a dark horse in the US, but they are gaining in popularity. I own a CZ75BD, an I don't feel I made a sacrifice. Good reliable guns.
Then of course there are all the other, Beretta, S&W, Ruger, Sig, Glock, XD/XDm and so forth. The biggest problem with 9mm semiautos is that there are too many options.
HKs are great, but they aren't the only choice. Especially if your price sensitive.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

First off, good job on asking questions BEFORE buying a gun. I can't count how many times I've read posts that start off with "I just bought this spendy shooter, is it any good?" So kudos.

Second, HK makes some of the finest pistols I've ever had the pleasure of shooting. I own an HK USP .45 and love it. The P30 has gotten some pretty good press, to include Todd Green's torture test... *READ THIS BLOG* about his amazing run on this gun with over 92,000 rounds thru it. I believe he either used to work for or does consulting for HK and had all the rounds provided to him for the test.

Also, there are some other reviews of other pistols on there and he's what I'd call a credible source over say a person who just has one of something and likes it. Not to say your friend is incorrect, but a lot of times, people tend to talk up what they have because they're justifying their reason for buying it in the first place. I know I used to do that until I got a little older and realized that money is hard to come by and that an informed purchase is muuuuch easier on the conscience.

Personally, I don't like the decocker on the P30, simply because of where they put it. I do on the other hand like the HK45 and the USP's, both of which can be had in 9mm if you look hard enough. The USP's are getting harder to find as they are not as new as the HK45's.

Either way, be prepared to nearly have a stroke when you go to buy magazines for any HK gun. They are some of the priciest magazines on the market.

Which leads me to the next part. I also have a Glock, Glock mags are relatively cheap, holsters are plentiful and they work pretty damn good. Personally, I'd stay away from Gen 4 models as there's a bit of chit chat about problems with them at this point, but they'll get it worked out.

Anyways, best of luck and if you don't have any formal training, please get some. Guns aren't like any other animal out there, it only takes one mistake to change... or end a life.

Stay safe.

Zhur


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

For a novice gun owner such as yourself I would advise buying the Glock 19, here's why:

1. 9MM ammo is less expensive than many others and you're going to do a lot of practicing to become familiar with handling hand guns.

2. The G19 will hold it's resale value so that when and if you decide you want something else you won't have a problem selling it.

3. The G19 serves a couple purposes, it's a CC gun and it's a good choice for home defense. Despite internet rumors there's nothing at all deficient about the Gen 4 model, ( I don't know why people pass on unsubstantiated rumors) I just bought one for my son as his first handgun & he really likes it.

As a side note, guns are very personal items, like golf clubs, boats and so on. Therefore I advise against buying what your friend uses just because he recommends it, it has to fit your hand and your needs. The point being is that you should decide your purpose for the gun before you buy one.
I always advise people to go to their local gun store/range and rent a few different models to shoot at their range. That's the only way to get a feel for what it's going to be like.
Good luck


----------



## PeepMyPistol (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, thank you everyone for your responses. Didn't expect them so quick.

Home defense, and range fun  are my main purposes. I guess I'll have to go to the range and see if the fit and feel is worth the $300 difference between my choices. But I agree, the only downside is so much to choose from!

One thing I forgot to add. I had a really bad knee injury in March and I won't be able to stand up on my own until June-July. I'm getting antsy and want to buy one already but is it even worth it if I can't stand on my own? I can just get familiar with Field striping and such and some dry firing, that's about it though.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

PeepMyPistol said:


> Wow, thank you everyone for your responses. Didn't expect them so quick.
> 
> Home defense, and range fun  are my main purposes. I guess I'll have to go to the range and see if the fit and feel is worth the $300 difference between my choices. But I agree, the only downside is so much to choose from!
> 
> One thing I forgot to add. I had a really bad knee injury in March and I won't be able to stand up on my own until June-July. I'm getting antsy and want to buy one already but is it even worth it if I can't stand on my own? I can just get familiar with Field striping and such and some dry firing, that's about it though.


When health allows, I would look at renting and testing various guns to see what suits you. I would start with various full sized offerings and work from there since this purchase isn't intended for CC. IMHO, it's easier to shoot a full sized gun well, especially if your still new to the game.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

If you can get a buddy to take you to a local gun store and just handle a few guns you are interested in to get an idea how they feel before you buy, you'll be amazed at the difference in the feel between some guns. Guns are kind of like trying on a pair of boots; some fit great but may not be what you originally considered, some barely fit and others may look like just what you wanted, but are impossible to get comfortable using. I also agree that if you are not going to carry concealed, then go for a larger gun. Heavier guns absorb recoil much better, longer barrels also mean longer sight lengths to aid in accuracy. Shorter lighter trigger pulls (SA or DA/SA) are easier to control for target practice at the range.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Here is a GREAT post in this forum (Semi-autos):
http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/22239-selecting-handgun-self-defense.html

I have found that the new Ruger's (SR's) are priced right, feel good and shot great! :mrgreen:
Always: Try out every gun you can to get the feel and then make your decision. 
Good Luck,

Lateck,


----------

